# Seriously Disappointed!



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a 2007 Eos 2.0T manual transmission that I'm seriously crazy about. By far it's been the best car I've owned, and I'm really loving it this week with the incredible weather we're having in Chicago. But I'm inching up to 70k miles and so was beginning to look at buying a newer model Eos. 

Has VW lost their mind? The three 2012 models for sale are plainly awful! No many choices, crappy wheels, and Passat styling (not that there's anything wrong with that, but an Eos isn't a Passat). 

So now my decision is either drive this Eos until it's dead and maybe along the way VW will roll out a model worth buying, or jump ship to another automaker which I don't really want to do. 

Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Not here. I like the new refresh and am looking forward to getting one next year. The 2007-2011 EOS is about as close in appearance to a Passat of that era as the 2012 EOS is to the new 2012 Passat. As for "not many choices" I'm not sure I follow. The new EOS has more packages, free standing options, etc then the previous model. Plus, there is a whole new trim level added. I love the added niceties; silver trimmed window switches, headlight control, power mirror knob, the new shift knob is a huge improvement, its nice that Nav is now standard on the Lux, etc. 

I know there are those who don't care for the refresh but I like it quite a bit.


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

you should keep your EOS until 2015 at least. 

sounds like you really like the car and if it has been trouble free, another 3 years won't be so bad! 

happy driving.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

My wife and I share your angst. Our 2007 is at 60k and overall has been good. Neither us us like the new styling and the options choices. Rumor has it 2015 is when the Eos goes away. Right now we plan on keeping ours until it suffers the same fate as the Bluesmobile. Have you considered seeing if there are any low mileage CPO 2011s that meet your specs?


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

I have not, but a great idea. i'll start looking. I've been shopping BMW 328i covertibles and while I could afford it, it hurtsmerightthere to pay that much for a *car*. Awfully nice, though.

It just hacks me off that VW has taken a really great car and ruined it. I get that taste is subjective, but the great thing about the Eos from the start was that it didn't look like other cars and was a wonderful value for the money. Now with the top up it is dull, dull, dull and with the top down it might as well be a Chrysler Sebring with stupid eyelash lighting. And what in the hell happened to manual trannies? Doesn't anyone want to *drive* anymore???

Alright, I'm done whining, but I object, dammit.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Do both! I have a 328i Convertible and an EOS, a great solution for deciding between the two!


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, after all my bellyaching about the style of the 2012 Eos, I went ahead and traded in my 2007 Eos Sport and bought a 2012 Eos Executive, Black Uni with Black Titan interior.

I was convinced that I was going to buy a BMW 328i Convertible, but after test driving one I realized that the sunroof in the Eos is far more important than I've realized. I'm so used to having one that when I got into the BMW with the top up, I felt closed in and it was quite dark. It amazed me how much I take the sunroof for granted. So that was a deal breaker for me. 

With the top down, the 328 is more competitive, but even then the fit and finish seemed less polished than the Eos. Also surprising to me.

And then it comes back to the value for your money. 6 years later the Eos is *still* an excellent value for the equipment you get. To get the same options on a 328iC that I'm getting on my Eos Executive it would cost me $12k more. That's 25% more than an top-of-the-line Eos.

The style is growing on me. I sort of helped that along by convincing my dealer to swap out the Kansas rims with Velos rims they had on another Eos. I've also had them swap out the ugly burled wood with the brushed aluminum. I pick it up tonight.

So I take it all back, I'm still a card-carrying member of the Eos family, now with an updated version


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Good choice! We are pretty sure that when we get our new EOS we're going for Rising Blue with Tan Exec. However, after a trip to my favorite dealership last week, I may have to reconsider. I saw the 'Night Blue' in person for the first time. Damn, it was STUNNING!


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

For the record:

2007 EOS came in 3 trim levels with 3 interior color choices and 8 exterior color choices:
Black Uni	
Candy White	
Eismeer Blue	
Island Gray	
Paprika Red	
Silver Essence	
Thunder Blue	
Wheat Beige Metallic

2012 EOS comes in 3 trim levels with 4 interior color choices and 10 exterior color choices:
Black Oak Brown Metallic	
Black Uni	
Candy White	
Horizon Blue Metallic	
Indium Gray Metallic	
Night Blue Metallic	
Reflex Silver Metallic	
Rising Blue Metallic	
Salsa Red	
White Gold Metallic

EDIT: Just noticed that you went with a 2012 EOS Executive....NICE!


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Glad you stayed with the Eos.

I definitely agree with you, wood coloring and black do not go together, very well.

My trim was initially black but after a nice Dash Dress-Up kit with 23 pieces that I installed this week, it looks like a totally different vehicle.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

"


DavidPaul said:


> Glad you stayed with the Eos.
> 
> I definitely agree with you, wood coloring and black do not go together, very well.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

It wasn't the colors and combos I was moaning about, it really was about not being able to get a manual shift. After a week with the automatic, I still pine for a manual. The car just drives better with the stick. But I'm getting over it -- the Executive version is much cushier in general than my 2007 Sport, so I suppose the automatic shift makes better sense. 

I was also disappointed by the lack of rim and trim choice, which I fixed by having my dealer replace the burled wood with aluminum and also replacing the Kansas rims with the Velos rims. 

I've even gotten over the change in styling. I *really* liked the round tail lights on earlier models and dislike the eyelash running lights on this model. But both changes are slowly growing on me.

Overall I'm really pleased. The technology is super -- I love the keyless entry and love how my iPhone connects to the car when I get into it. It's like having a command center in the car with you!


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

ChicagoVW said:


> The car just drives better with the stick.


I gotta disagree on that one (for my tastes). I am a total manual guy, despite my EOS being a DSG. After owning some cars with excellent manual gearboxes, the EOS' is like a sloppy semi-truck. My BMWs, Porsches and Miatas shifted brilliantly. The manual EOS shifting is sloppy, no short throw, doesn't 'click' into gear and was a serious disappointment for me. I intended to buy a manual but the second I drove it, I knew there was no way that was gonna happen.




ChicagoVW said:


> they actually swapped the burled wood trim with the aluminum trim from a Lux.


If they gave you the silver / aluminum trim, it came from the base model (a Komfort). The Lux and Exec both have wood trim.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

sapphirexae said:


> I gotta disagree on that one (for my tastes). I am a total manual guy, despite my EOS being a DSG. After owning some cars with excellent manual gearboxes, the EOS' is like a sloppy semi-truck. My BMWs, Porsches and Miatas shifted brilliantly. The manual EOS shifting is sloppy, no short throw, doesn't 'click' into gear and was a serious disappointment for me. I intended to buy a manual but the second I drove it, I knew there was no way that was gonna happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Komfort comes with BLACK trim.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not certain where you got that information from, but it is not at all correct. This is taken from VW's own Web Site:

*Standard on Komfort:* "Titan Silver interior trim (dashboard, center console, and door panels)"

*Lux adds:* "Burled Walnut wood interior trim (dashboard, center console, and door panels)"


Firthermore, here are two pictures of 2012's interior. The first is a 2012 Komfort (you can tell by the leatherette interior). The second is a Luxury (you can tell by the real leather and the small nav screen). As you can see, the Komfort has Silver Trim and the Lux has Wood.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

sapphirexae said:


> Not certain where you go that information from, but it is not correct. This is taken from VW's own Web Site:
> 
> *Standard on Komfort:* "Titan Silver interior trim (dashboard, center console, and door panels)"
> 
> ...


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

I totally agree about the trim. Walnut just seems so fusty - an artifact of another time.

By the way, I'd love to post a pic of my Eos if someone could tell me how to do it. I searched the FAQ and none of the directions could be followed :what:


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Go to photo bucket and upload your pictures. When you're done, select 'direct link'. Then past that link here in a Forum thread.


----------

